# Forum slogan?



## edwardcyh

Let's REALLY think... LOL

I don't like the diggler...


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Let's REALLY think... LOL
> 
> I don't like the diggler...


I'm with you on that one. 
I'll have to brainstorm for a bit.


----------



## StackAttack

Auf Wiedersehen, San Antonio

Or something German.


----------



## edwardcyh

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I'm with you on that one.
> I'll have to brainstorm for a bit.


Just noticed your avatar








are all mavs colors (blue & green).

Very nice.

:clap:


----------



## StackAttack

I just realized what his avatar _was_ lol


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Auf Wiedersehen, San Antonio
> 
> Or something German.


What does that mean?


----------



## StackAttack

auf wiedersehen is "goodbye" in German...not very creative, but that's all the German I know from WWII video games


----------



## L

Best in the West?


----------



## L

or......

Leading the revolt against Stern.


----------



## StackAttack

I like the idea that San Antonio's not the only one not to mess with in teh West anymore, but "Best in the West" is a bit...ya know. Something to the effect of what you and I both said.


----------



## StackAttack

lol yeah, "Grow a sack, Stern."


----------



## L

Dirk's Domain
Playground of the West Champs
Definition of Toughness


----------



## StackAttack

"The Big Ol' Softies"


----------



## Ninjatune

edwardcyh said:


> Just noticed your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are all mavs colors (blue & green).
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> :clap:


Yummy. Green liquid and blue lips. 
Can't beat it.


----------



## L

A Mavs fan's paradise
Too Good for a Slogan
Ready for a Rematch
Hardwork at its Finest
Home of the West's Finest


----------



## L

15 Players Deep


----------



## The Future7

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> A Mavs fan's paradise
> Too Good for a Slogan
> Ready for a Rematch
> *Hardwork at its Finest*
> Home of the West's Finest


That must go into consideration


----------



## StackAttack

Translate "Hard Work" into German and I like it.


----------



## StackAttack

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> 15 Players Deep


Why do you keep trying to remind me that Antoine Walker has more rings than anyone on our team?


----------



## edwardcyh

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> 15 Players Deep


That's a good one.

Wow... how are you coming up with these?

The only problem would be that "A Net's fan came up with Dallas forum slogan." 

We'll NEVER live that one down.

LOL


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> Wow... how are you coming up with these?
> 
> The only problem would be that "A Net's fan came up with Dallas forum slogan."
> 
> We'll NEVER live that one down.
> 
> LOL


Really? I like some of his others, but that one's too much like Miami's "15 Strong" thing.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> That's a good one.
> 
> Wow... how are you coming up with these?
> 
> *The only problem would be that "A Net's fan came up with Dallas forum slogan."
> 
> We'll NEVER live that one down.*
> 
> LOL


:laugh:

Oh come on! :laugh:


----------



## L

1337 said:


> Really? I like some of his others, but that one's too much like Miami's "15 Strong" thing.


Never heard of it. Are u sure Miami used that slogan?


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Why do you keep trying to remind me that Antoine Walker has more rings than anyone on our team?


Avery is part of the team so their tied


----------



## L

I think "Hard Wok at its Finest" is the best so far.


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Avery is part of the team so their tied


lol smartass...

And FMA, the Heat forum didn't use that, the actual Miami Heat used that as a theme throughout the playoffs, they each had these little cards that had pictures of the Larry O'Brien Trophy that said "15 Strong." And Pat Riley would say "15 Strong" every chance he got.


----------



## L

1337 said:


> lol smartass...
> 
> And FMA, the Heat forum didn't use that, the actual Miami Heat used that as a theme throughout the playoffs, they each had these little cards that had pictures of the Larry O'Brien Trophy that said "15 Strong."


sonofa*****es stole my idea.


----------



## StackAttack

"Hard Work" is "Harte Arbeit" according to freetranslation.com, but it probably means something completely different.


----------



## The Future7

Avery's Horses
Avery's Army
The Little Generals

Damn this is hard


----------



## StackAttack

I like Avery's Army, people may not get the Little General reference so maybe The Little General's Army...or We Salute The Little General or something...


----------



## L

lol, i hope ed makes a pole on the best choices.


----------



## StackAttack

Our board's really hopping, even without Saint Baller, I check back every ten minutes and a thread's always bold...this thread especially, thanks to FMA's countless ideas and my mad commentary ...from 1 post to 30 in under forty minutes :clap:


----------



## L

hehehe, the work of a nets fan.


:devil:


----------



## The Future7

You do like the Mavs right?


----------



## da1nonly

Dallas Mavericks- Same town as Cowboys!


----------



## Ninjatune

He just likes bunnys.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> You do like the Mavs right?


In the east- Nets
Favorite Team in west- Mavs


----------



## Ninjatune

So if there's ever a Mavs-Nets finals, we can count on your support right?


----------



## L

TX_MAVFAN said:


> He just likes bunnys.


Or could i be a she?
I dont like bunnies. I like Bunny.


----------



## L

TX_MAVFAN said:


> So if there's ever a Mavs-Nets finals, we can count on your support right?


Hell no.


----------



## Ninjatune

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Or could i be a she?
> I dont like bunnies. I like Bunny.


I stand corrected. 

It likes bunny.


----------



## L

But i wouldnt go crazy if the nets lost.


----------



## L

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I stand corrected.
> 
> *It* likes bunny.


I saw this coming but didnt do anything about it.


----------



## The Future7

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Or could i be a she?
> I dont like bunnies. I like Bunny.


I knew you we're a she as soon as you wanted to change your name to 2dumb2live. Or are you? lol


----------



## StackAttack

Where's ed?


----------



## L

Anywho, here are my favorites:
Hard work at its Finest
The Little General's Army
A nets fan made slogan.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> I knew you we're a she as soon as you wanted to change your name to 2dumb2live. Or are you? lol


im not telling.:naughty:


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Where's ed?


Thats a terrible slogan. He's not well known.


----------



## StackAttack

I still like the German idea, mainly because that's the only decent one I've had 

ALL SLOGAN IDEAS MUST NOW BE IN NAZI TALK


----------



## Ninjatune

1337 said:


> Where's ed?


I kidnapped him.


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> Thats a terrible slogan. He's not well known.


Are you...joking? Or...I don't know, I'm slow today.


----------



## L

Some fans think they know me because i gave a small autobiography when i first joined, but not everything i said was true....hehehehe.


----------



## The Future7

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I kidnapped him.


Why? He is of no use.


----------



## Ninjatune

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> I saw this coming but didnt do anything about it.


You did set me up pretty well.


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Are you...joking? Or...I don't know, I'm slow today.


LMAO


----------



## Ninjatune

The Future7 said:


> Why? He is of no use.


I was gonna hold him ransom for ucash.


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> LMAO


Did I make a joke? I don't even know today.


----------



## L

3 pages of spewing utter crap! Cant we make a list of slogans we like already!!


----------



## The Future7

TX_MAVFAN said:


> I was gonna hold him ransom for ucash.


Is .2 good.


----------



## Ninjatune

Fav's thus far:

Hard Work at its Finest
15 Players Deep
Avery's Army


----------



## StackAttack

In German!


----------



## The Future7

Hardwork at its finest is the only one I really like.


----------



## L

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Fav's thus far:
> 
> Hard Work at its Finest
> *15 Players Deep*
> Avery's Army


Not that, the heat used that during the finals.


----------



## The Future7

Yea 15 players Deep=15 Strong IMO


----------



## Ninjatune

The Future7 said:


> Yea 15 players Deep=15 Strong IMO


We can use 14 Players Deep then since KVH really doesn't count as a player. 


Really leaning towards "Hard Work at its Finest"


----------



## L

Well, im waiting for ed to make a poll with these options:
Hard Work at its Finest 
Avery's Army
The Little General's Army( I think it should be battalion)


----------



## The Future7

TX_MAVFAN said:


> We can use 14 Players Deep then since KVH really doesn't count as a player.
> 
> 
> Really leaning towards "Hard Work at its Finest"


In that case 13 players deep since Stackhouse is not a player, he is a ballhog-cancer-thingy.


----------



## StackAttack

Yeah, I'm down with that. Anything better's than the Digglers thing, our forum's named after a freaking pornstar.


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Yeah, I'm down with that. Anything better's than the Digglers thing, our forum's named after a freaking pornstar.


LMFAO


----------



## StackAttack

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Well, im waiting for ed to make a poll with these options:
> Hard Work at its Finest
> Avery's Army
> The Little General's Army( I think it should be battalion)


Hm...yeah, The Little General's Army's good too. Batallion's all right as well.

(I like it because I had some input on that one )


----------



## Ninjatune

1337 said:


> Yeah, I'm down with that. Anything better's than the Digglers thing, our forum's named after a freaking pornstar.


Thats something to be proud of......


----------



## L

1337 said:


> Hm...yeah, The Little General's Army's good too. Batallion's all right as well.
> 
> *(I like it because I had some input on that one *)


:laugh:


----------



## StackAttack

TX_MAVFAN said:


> Thats something to be proud of......


I...I suppose it is. *ALL FOR CHANGING THIS FORUM TO A DIRK NOWITZKI MAN-PORN SITE SAY "I."*


----------



## The Future7

I'll most likely be voting for "Hardwork at it Finest" unless some other slogan is better.


----------



## L

1337 said:


> I...I suppose it is. *ALL FOR CHANGING THIS FORUM TO A DIRK NOWITZKI MAN-PORN SITE SAY "I."*


I, oh wait.............................












nevermind, just got really bad images.


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> I...I suppose it is. *ALL FOR CHANGING THIS FORUM TO A DIRK NOWITZKI MAN-PORN SITE SAY "I."*


NAY NAY NAY


----------



## StackAttack

Future, you've been repped for laughing at jokes I didn't even know I was making. And what the hell, you too FMA, for wasting your time with me on this lonely Friday afternoon.


----------



## The Future7

I got nothing else to do until I got to basketball practice.


----------



## L

1337 said:


> Future, you've been repped for laughing at jokes I didn't even know I was making. *And what the hell, you too FMA, for wasting your time with me on this lonely Friday * afternoon.


This post is supposed to make me feel better?


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Future, you've been repped for laughing at jokes I didn't even know I was making. And what the hell, you too FMA, for wasting your time with me on this lonely Friday afternoon.


I was laughing because you thought I was serious I said "Thats a terrible slogan. He's not well known."


----------



## StackAttack

lol why, do you feel what we're doing sitting at our computers for hours on end is really productive or something?


----------



## edwardcyh

You guys are having WAY too much fun... LOL

Ok... where is the list thus far? 

I think we need some FEMALE inputs too... after all, this is a "family-oriented" forum. :biggrin:


----------



## StackAttack

The Future7 said:


> I was laughing because you thought I was serious I said "Thats a terrible slogan. He's not well known."


Oh. Well theres still that pornstar thing.


----------



## L

1337 said:


> lol why, do you feel what we're doing sitting at our computers for hours on end is really productive or something?


Its raining like hell where im at.


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Oh. Well theres still that pornstar thing.


LMAO


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Lmao


Stop laughing at my nerdiness.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> You guys are having WAY too much fun... LOL
> 
> Ok... where is the list thus far?
> 
> I think we need some FEMALE inputs too... after all, this is a "family-oriented" forum. :biggrin:


FMA won't reveal its gender to us, we can't really know if we have female input or not.

And FMA, you say that like it's a bad thing...be happy, we're having a hell of a drought down in Dallas, it's insane...


----------



## The Future7

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Stop laughing at my nerdiness.


lol


----------



## StackAttack

Ed, no matter what anyone else says, it's now agreed on by everyone in this forum, all slogans must be pornographic. (and in German)


----------



## L

1337 said:


> FMA won't reveal its gender to us, we can't really know if we have female input or not.
> 
> And FMA, you say that like it's a bad thing...be happy, we're having a hell of a drought down in Dallas, it's insane...


Your welcome to take as much rain from where im at(Portugal visting family for the summer)


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> Ed, no matter what anyone else says, it's now agreed on by everyone in this forum, all slogans must be pornographic. (and in German)


Was I here when everyone agreed. Wow I missed out.


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> Ed, no matter what anyone else says, it's now agreed on by everyone in this forum, all slogans must be pornographic. (and in German)


LOL...

It's a good thing I am getting paid to post here, not by bbb.net of course. LOL

It's difficult to keep a straight face with so many serious people actually working around me.


----------



## L

Ed, just make it either Hard Work at its finest(made by a nets fan!!!!!haha) or some pornographic name(not family oriented.)



It is a lose-lose situation for ed.:laugh:


----------



## StackAttack

If it's in German it's all good.

brb, my posting rampage must cease for about two minutes. (it was what, 240 yesterday?)


----------



## The Future7

Maybe we should wait for more Mav fans input


----------



## The Future7

1337 said:


> If it's in German it's all good.
> 
> brb, my posting rampage must cease for about two minutes. (it was what, 240 yesterday?)


I dont think I ever saw someone post "brb" on a forum before. Maybe its just me.


----------



## L

The Future7 said:


> Maybe we should wait for more Mav fans input


i dont feel like looking at a porn title for a slogan anymore; nor do i want to wait for Saint Baller's input.. Change it now!


----------



## The Future7

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> i dont feel like looking at a porn title for a slogan anymore; nor do i want to wait for Saint Baller's input.. Change it now!


Bwahahahahaha


----------



## L

1337 said:


> Our board's really hopping, even without Saint Baller, I check back every ten minutes and a thread's always bold...this thread especially, thanks to FMA's countless ideas and my mad commentary ...from 1 post to 30 in under forty minutes :clap:


Thank god this isnt like the bucks forum. It is always dead.


----------



## edwardcyh

FullMetalAlchemist said:


> Thank god this isnt like the bucks forum. It is always dead.


Still trying to figure out the fascination with Bunny....

:raised_ey 

Kind of remind me of my 2 Shih Tzu's. Whenever they see Bunny, they go wild running after them. I really don't know what the fasination is all about.


----------



## StackAttack

100th post :king: 

Uh. Start a poll already, because this thread's worthless...

Brainstorming's overwith


----------



## The Future7

Actually its post 101 if you look at the top right corner. LMAO


----------



## edwardcyh

1337 said:


> 100th post :king:
> 
> Uh. Start a poll already, because this thread's worthless...
> 
> Brainstorming's overwith


Dang it... you edited your post....

What are the options to the poll? Plus, ANYBODY can start a poll. Why are you waiting for me?


----------



## StackAttack

Damn, 100th reply.


----------



## StackAttack

edwardcyh said:


> What are the options to the poll? Plus, ANYBODY can start a poll. Why are you waiting for me?


I...don't know.


----------



## edwardcyh

Options:

Hard Work at its Finest 
Avery's Army
The Little General's Army
The Little General's Battalion

I would like to add:

The Avery Bunch...


----------



## The Future7

I forgot about The Avery bunch.


----------



## StackAttack

I suppose I'll start the poll.


----------



## L

edwardcyh said:


> Still trying to figure out the fascination with Bunny....
> 
> :raised_ey
> 
> Kind of remind me of my 2 Shih Tzu's. Whenever they see Bunny, they go wild running after them. I really don't know what the fasination is all about.


Bunny will dominate the world. Its as pointless as Chuck Norris sayings.


----------



## da1nonly

I got one. The Air Show


----------



## StackAttack

What does that...even mean?


----------



## xray

da1nonly said:


> I got one. The Air Show


Not really us, but that's cool. 

I want something mean, because I want that mentality from the team. 

48 minutes of Hell sounds all right. :yes:


----------



## edwardcyh

bray1967 said:


> Not really us, but that's cool.
> 
> I want something mean, because I want that mentality from the team.
> 
> 48 minutes of Hell sounds all right. :yes:


Maybe he was referring to game 6 of the NBA Final, where so many of Dallas' 3-pointers were air balls...

Hence, the air show. :whoknows:


----------



## Saint Baller

Glad we're getting it changed, buds made fun of Dirk and his "digglers"

WTH is a diggler?


----------



## Tersk

Boogie Knights.


----------



## StackAttack

Hehe Dirk Diggler's a pornstar from the aforementioned movie..


----------



## da1nonly

bray1967 said:


> Not really us, but that's cool.
> 
> I want something mean, because I want that mentality from the team.
> 
> 48 minutes of Hell sounds all right. :yes:


How about, the Air Show, starring Jet


----------



## Saint Baller

How about

Back then they didnt want us, now we hot they all on us


----------



## t1no

Saint Baller said:


> How about
> 
> Back then they didnt want us, now we hot they all on us


 :naughty: 
The Mavericks then the rest.


----------



## t1no

edwardcyh said:


> Just noticed your avatar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> are all mavs colors (blue & green).
> 
> Very nice.
> 
> :clap:


Can someone make me one? Show a little love.


----------



## Saint Baller

t1no said:


> Can someone make me one? Show a little love.


 Become a SM or give suggestions to the SM contest and win it!


----------

